# IUI GIRLS PART 129



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home! 

Good luck for basting today Sair    

  

xx
H


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning all 
gotta be quick as dh needs laptop as he has an interview this avo and needs to do a load of research before he goes!
have had a lovely couple of days meeting our pup and going to mollys house - will pm you in a min hun 
we very nearly came home with 2 pups as we couldnt decide between 2 of the boys. dh was going on and on and on and nearly wore me down. but i came to my senses just in time. the one we chose was the one who came up to me straight away and everythime thereafter when i looked down he was there at my feet! i have photos but forgot to borrow the digi camera lead so cant get them on the computer  will try and get the lead later. i'll tell you his name when i post his pic 

other news is that a social worker rang and we now have a visit booked on 8th nov 

have had a quickie read back - sair what a mare (hey that rhymes!) glad you have it all sorted but really you could've lived without that stress!

moomin - glad you are on your way again 

welcome dillydolly and anyone else new i've missed  

holly     any decisions yet?

laters hunnies    

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy -

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Catspyjamas 04.11.05
KellyL 14.11.05
Sair 17.11.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

   

Moomin
Dillydolly 
Jo9

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Struthie 
Catspyjamas 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Molly
Perky Pinky 
Kia
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ohhh just a quickie..

KJ - yup decided to leave it.  Haven't been able to get thru to NZ clinic yet but will try again tonight.  Puppy sounds just gorgeous and think you've made the right decision choosing that one in particular and well done for being strong and not getting yourself into double trouble!!  Fantastic news re appointment with SW!!!  Yipee - things are looking good for starting your new journey   Heaps of good luck wishes to DH with his job interview    


I'm not going to be around much today as I'm going to a  .... dare I mention it.... SPIRIT OF CHRISTMAS   show!  Soz KJ!!  Gotta get the presents organised  

H xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie that sounds like a really good plan to have for Angel.  I think you've made the right decision.  She'll certainly feel loved and be happier for it.  Really hope that she'll continue to amaze you for a good while to come yet    Give her a snuggle from me too.

xx
H


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Just back home from my appt, which didn’t go as well as I had hoped.

I have one follicle almost ready, although haven’t surged yet when I did an ovulation test.

The nurse did tell me though that the lining of my womb should be nearer 7mm, and it is only 5mm.  She did say that with some women it suddenly spurts, but it may be a problem.

I am trying to think positive, in that we did conceive twice before naturally (although both were lost by 8 weeks), and that it will increase to 7mm, but I’m just so worried that this is going to turn out to be the reason that I can’t conceive, and I’ve been in tears since the appt earlier.

I’ve called my boss who’s said I don’t have to go in today as I’m upset, but I’m just sat here at home worrying.

I have to do another test in the morning & go to the clinic if it is positive, or go back to the clinic on Saturday.

Jo


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

First of all I want to apologize for no personals,I promise to pop back in a bit and do them   This is a me me me post (just need to vent)


Well we have been to the hospital this morning to get the results of my HSG,I already knew there was a problem with the right tube as they told me in my appointment letter,so I had been mulling that over for a month. Consultant told us today that BOTH tubes are blocked        so what with dh's bad sperm and my crappy faulty body theres no hope,no wonder the IUI's didnt work   

So now I am thinking what was the point,I have just wasted a year,I gave up my part time job to concentrate on tx and now we are broke   I totally understand that we were so so lucky to have caught with Oliver and we are so grateful for that.

Cunsultant was a total ****,he said its up to you if you want to call it a day    He explained the only option was IVF and we are not entitled to any more tx on the NHS as we have Oli,I complained that he should have done the HSG 1st before the IUI's but he said it is his protocol to do them if tx fails.

Just feel sssoooo empty at the mo-I held it together ok in the hospital but when we were on our way home "FIX YOU" came on and I lost it.

Sorry to go on,just really down at the mo

Kelly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Can you lot shut up     just for a little while & give a girl a chance to catch up     I am reading pages & pages & pages, jotting bits down only to find as I move on that the news has changed   

Flippin' 'eck what am I to do.........I've got no chance at Xmas  (sorry Kj   ) when I will not be logging on for nearly 2 weeks   Right here goes..............

Julie -    will pm you tomorrow hun bun. Glad you had a fab weekend with your mate & her children, knew you would. I think you've made the right decision with Angel   & here's to another 35 lives  
Holly - 29th Jan.....wow   that is also my mom's birthday. Boy are you going to be missed   You've got so much to think about & do at the moment your head must be spinning  Sorry to hear about DH's nan, you are never ready for news like that. Hope DH's interview went well too   
Jilly - Might have missed you too, just a tad mind you   Still picking splinters out my  from Monday night must sand my broomstick for next year!! Pm on it's way tomorrow p*ss head!! I also have to wear a bra because of sore boobs although my boobs are probably the same size as your nipples   Not long until the 22nd mate................wahey!!
Fishy - Thanks for Millie's stuff she looks adorable in it   
Catwoman - Where have you gone?   Hope you're ok & just enjoying a well deserved break.
Molly - Glad you have a fab family weekend in Newcastle   & meet up with Kj.
Posting before loosing it................back in a bit.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Perky -   hope your uncle gets better soon & great to hear that DH is feeling happier & more positive again.
JED - Welcome back   glad you've settled well in Sydney   with treatment.
Manda - Hope that stock taking is nearly over isn't it a pain in the   
Moomin(Katherine) - Sorry to hear you got a BFN   but great to hear you positive again   & getting the go ahead to go straight into another cycle. What a fab family helping you with paying for treatment   
Tweets - Hello hunny..........how are you doing?   You'll remember me from the Clomid thread & yes I did all of my IUI's with Clomid so feel free to ask anything you want & I'll help all I can.
Shazia - Hoo   ray!!!! At last   where has she been. And what exactly do you mean it's been quiet without me  

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sair - OMG what a palava   you poor thing. At least it all got sorted & they say 24-36 hours for the injection so don't worry. Good luck for IUI today at 5pm     
KJ - Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh can't wait to see pup he sounds just gorgeous   And absolutely fantastic news about the social worker appt next Tuesday     I also love the idea of hanging my pessaries on my Xmas tree................have decided to get some glue & glitter to make the packaging a bit more festive   Great way to remind.............to stick up my behind!!!
Manda - Did you say you were starting the pessary experience this week?   If so is it as much fun as I'm anticipating & will it make the queens speech more interesting on Xmas day?   
Kelly - I did post about a week or so ago & apologies but I can't make the meet   Glad you had a great birthday & sorry to hear about your appt this morning. The HSG should have been done before any IUI's   Don't give up hope though...........the IVF journey is a new experience for so many of us   
Jo - Sorry scan today wasn't as you hoped but a day or 2 can make so much difference    fingers crossed for you.
 Katrinar, Catspj's, Struthie, Creaky, Marsha, Dillydolly (welcome aboard) & anyone else I've forgotten to mention but I did try my best!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
It was a late "trick or treat" & believe me it was a TRICK   
Missed you? Like a hole in the head I think the expression goes.

Holly 
Jilly is using very, very, big writing...........think she deserves a  can't you control her?

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I had the bestest time Julie   just printing payslips back later   

Holly - At least Jilly admits to being a naughty girl but don't be fooled


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi erika- i've missed you petal!!! As for the pessaries- what fun    Theres nothing like tx to help you lose any inhibitions!!!! They arnt too bad actually- the worst part is dh outside the loo asking what i'm doing. Its all a bit yacky but an experience


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just wanted to jump in quickly to see if anyone watched The Notebook last night sky movies. OH MY GOD      . Was fab though, have just ordered it from play.com.

Been to hosp today  for 2nd lot of blood. Fsh was 5.1 which has gone up from 2 yrs ago but is still pretty cool methinks. Have to ring in 5 weeks to see if results back so its twiddle yer thumbs time for me.

Erika welcome back hun
Julie so pleased Angel is ok
Poops  
Any news on Jess??

Kisses all round have got to go out in the **ssing rain and my umbrella had carked it   

Catch y'all later


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yacky........................ooooooooohhhhh think I might have to invest in a new pair of marigolds   Massive cardboard box filled with the down regging stuff, loads of Menopur, pink, yellow & blue needles & the only thing on my mind is the pessaries   

Think I might give myself a giggle over the weekend & read the instructions again......................who the hell wrote those!! Did you remove all packaging by the way   it does tell you to!

Glad everything is going well for you................please keep us updated.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Shazia   
From what I've read your FSH level sounds good   At least 5 weeks is quicker than how long it took   to make an appearance!!
Have fun in the   

Erica.x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
You are never, repeat NEVER a good girl   so don't pretend.
Will do you're wages no problem   in fact I'll do them while serving because I'll take the vacant barmaids job too   
You don't scare me lady & I'll definately last longer than one shift. Can nip up on my broomstick for a quick interview if you need me to?

Are you jealous of my  decorations? Love Kj's idea of putting them on my tree.......thought a bit of glitter would help to make them festive. Thought maybe a few tampons too..............to look like snow, what do you think?   

Do any of you watch Xfactor? If so Chico time has become Pessary Time so over Xmas when I ask the time you all know what to say   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Your mood matches your face then Poops...............FUNNY
                   
No wonder the boys kicked you off the picture   could have broken the phone!!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hey you mad lot! 

Had a fab afternoon with KJ & DH yesterday. Was lovely to see them both again AND the lovely puppy pics. He (can't say the name....  ) is absolutely gorgeous. Think the real Molly may have put them both off dogs for life though....she is VERY naughty! 

Erica - lovely to have you back. Even if Jilly didn't, I missed you.  at your tree decorations. Can you print a payslip for me while you're at it please - I am SOOOOO skint!

Missed you too, Manda.  at the stocktaking.

********** - sorry to hear about the real  . A hard decision to make, but I'm sure its the right one. She's very lucky to have you looking after her.  

Kelly - so sorry you were given bad news today and frustrating that you've wasted all this time.   As Julie says though, it shouldn't affect your egg-share IVF chances in the slightest and you have an excellent chance with that lovely low FSH. 

Holly - great to hear you're getting excited now about the move.   Good luck to DH for video interview.  Thanks for the list.  

Sair - sorry you had such a nightmare, but good luck for the basting - follie sounds PERFECT!  

Catspyjamas -      Got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. x

Jess - worried about you. Hope you're okay.... 

Catwoman - how are you doing? Any more news on the hcg?  

Moomin - glad you're back on the rollercoaster.    

Jo - don't despair sweetie, there are things you can do to help the womb-lining grow. Basically you need to increase the blood flow to the uterus. Hot water bottle on the tummy helps, so does a hot foot-soak for 15 mins each evening. Also don't do vigourous exercise or anything too strenuous that will divert blood flow from the womb to other parts of the body. L-arginine can also help, but you're too close to basting to take it now. If you have to do another cycle, let me know & I'll send you the details. Acupuncture can also help with blood flow. 

Shazia - poor you, hope your back is better soon.... 

Okay, got to go, love to all I've missed......          

Molly
x


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Julie – I too think you’ve made the best decision for Angel.  She sounds an absolute darling, spoil her rotten.

Kat Moon   – what a wonderful family you have.  I’ll keep everything crossed for you this time round xx

Sair – hope the basting went well.  Look after yourself afterwards and take it easy.  A great excuse to lay off the gym, me thinks!

Kelly, I was so sorry to read your post.  I can’t understand why your clinic would go through the expense and trouble of putting you through IUIs without first seeing if there are any problems and I can totally understand your frustration.  I know you said you weren’t entitled to funded IVF, but is it an option for you to go private?  I’m sure you’re absolutely devastated, it must’ve been terrible news for you.

I had a horrible time this morning but reading Kelly’s news makes me feel guilty for evening mentioning it.  Even though I was told to wait until tomorrow before testing, I did it this morning and got a BFN.  I’ve also started spotting and just know AF is just round the corner.  The weird thing is that I normally get terrible AF cramps right up until about day 2 of my period and although they did start about 7 days post basting, they’ve disappeared.  My boobs are sore but not overly so.  I stupidly thought that because I don’t have my typical AF symptoms that the IUI had worked, without thinking it through.  I mean, surely if I was pregnant I would be feeling some symptoms instead of feeling normal.  Does that make sense?  Anyway, between the BFN and the spotting, I’m absolutely devastated.  I’d privately convinced myself that this one would work and now I feel like the biggest failure in the world.  I’m almost 36, I hate that my body doesn’t work and feel like I can’t give my DH the thing that he wants most in the world – a child.  I’ve had such a busy day that I had to push all these feelings out of my head, but now that the office is finally empty I’m sitting bawling my eyes out.  I’m don’t want to go home because I’ll have to tell DH that I’ve let us both down again.  Worse, I’m starting to think about doing something stupid like starting a huge fight that will force him away from me and give him the opportunity to maybe start a family with someone else.  I know I’m being stupid and selfish, and I’m sorry for saying all this when you’ve all got your own problems but I can’t talk to anyone else.

Love to you all.  Hope things are better for you.


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Kelly, b*****  hell. Why couldn’t they have told you the tubes were blocked when they were doing the scan? They make you wait for weeks and then don’t give you decent support when they land you with crappy news. It may be their protocol to put you though treatment before doing diagnostic tests but that’s a pretty time-wasting, money-wasting protocol. Sorry luvie I just feel that they could do a bit better for you than they have.  I know the money thing is a worry but you will find it.  I will never make a debt advisor because I am just ‘we’ll stick it on the mortgage, stick it on a interest free credit card if it comes to paying for tx.  

It’s a hard time for you now but have a couple of days to get your head round things and then try and look at this like day 1. You know where you stand now and have to try and move forward from this. It's just another hurdle but it's still worth it.xxxx  


Jilly- I had a pre op assessement before my lap and dye. It was just chat with the nurse and blood test. She explained everything that would happen, what I had to bring etc. It was really helpful and put my mind at rest. Of course I was really nervous on the day of the lap but it was OK.  They just ask loads of questions make you sign a disclaimer because of all the potential things but it is just being totally overcautious.  The funniest thing was the lady in the bay next to me. The anathetist came and introduced themselves and told me what would happen. She said that when I was still asleep they would put something up my bottom which would stop me being sick (anti-emetic?). I said OK whatever I will be asleep anyway. When I heard them say it to the lady next door- major hysterics!!! Tears, shouting shreiking -  the works. Me and DH were cruelly falling about laughing which helped the tension.  Only tip – don’t try and get up too quickly even if you think you feel OK. I did and was v sick and ended up staying til late in the evening. 


Hope you are all OK.

xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly - Payslip printing as we speak..............lots of lovely zero's added just because it's you   Bet Kj's puppy is dead cute.........glad you had a lovely day together   

Catspj's - We all understand how you are feeling hunny   &   to you. I'm 37 & with a DF 6 years younger have had those moments when I think he'd be better off without me & could start a family with someone younger etc. But hey................we love each other   & are a team, this whole experience, ups & downs, has just made us closer & stronger than ever. Your emotions will be all over the place at the moment but please talk, don't push him away. And by the way..........not everyone has pg symptoms so don't think it's all over just yet........hang on in there    

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well girls Dublin was fab   what can I say. I had the best of everything really. Time with my brother, auntie, uncle, cousins & their children etc, it was a weekend away with one of my best friends   , loads to eat...........full Irish breakfast (twice!!), Italian meal, Sunday lunch, loads of chocolate, cakes etc all the naughty but nice things oh & a  or 2!! In fact the majority of the time was spent  with bits of drinking, shopping & chatting thrown in!

My brother is doing great...........what a relief. Nice appartment, good job & family close by. He's back for Christmas (  sorry Kj) & that's not too far away now.......................7 weeks this weekend   

Jilly - If I can't decorate the pub  then I don't want the job thanks!!
          

Julie - Guess what day it is tomorrow?   In more ways than one hunny because DF is home    haven't seen him for 2 weeks!

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Jilly! Sorry - I missed you off my post.    Didn't mean to sweetie, just got interrupted halfway through typing and forgot where I was....  I hope you've got your staff problems sorted now and aren't having to work too hard. I expect you need to get it all sorted before the op. Go on - let Erica decorate the  tree and then she can look after the pub while you're in hospital.....    .....actually, that's a scary thought - God knows what you'd come back to....


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie
Have a lovely evening.................will catch up tomorrow 

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hahaha hahaha hahaha Molly missed Jilly, Molly missed Jilly, apologies not needed Molly........................we understand   

As for the running of Poops Pub................no problem I'm experienced you know, was the bestest barmaid & enjoyed my years behind the bar (not bars   )

Will keep everyone in check &   just not sure about all of the cleaning that Chrissie does.................she's always at it. She's a much better scrubber than I could ever be   

And my pessary/tampon tree will look the business!!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Catspyjamas - so sorry you're feeling like this.  It is SOOO hard when it doesn't work. Your DH loves you and I'm sure he doesn't want to lose you. He will be upset for you, just as much as for himself if it hasn't worked. Go home and tell him and lean on each other for support. I'm sure when you see him you'll realise how much he loves you. It's a horrible experience to go through but we must all try not to let the tx destroy the good things in our lives and have to try to get through it together.

Test again tomorrow sweetie, you never know....it's not over till it's over.

Look after yourself...    

Love Molly
x


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi girls Good luck to you all, I am on 4th attempt of iui using menopur, I am in my 2ww due to test on 14th nov

kellyL XX


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Erica - I used to be a barmaid too....but I won't offer my services to Jilly as I got more beer on the floor than in the glasses.   Used to slosh around behind the bar!  Not much good at cleaning either.... 

Hi Kelly and welcome. Good luck on


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

 all so much for your support,I am slowly climbing out of the dark hole    It is a shock and a total pain in the **** what has happened but there is nothing I can do to cahnge it,so onwards and upwards I say   

I have got a gp appointment on Tues morning (my gp is lovely) so I am gonna see how to complain about my consultant     and he is going to start the ball rolling with reffering me to Park for private IVF and hopefully egg share   ,the one good thing is my FSH level (3.4) so all is not bad.

Me and dh managed to get squuezed in at the patient info evening last night and it was really good,got to have a peek in the incubator thingy where all the petri dishes are   weird to think there was possible growing bubbies in them  

Again  all for everything- wouldnt be able to do any of this without you lot    

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Right now for personals  

Julie- so glad that Angel is ok  you have totally made the right choice hunny  

New kelly-think we are gonna have to call you kellyL-things could get really confusing   best of luck with everything  

KJ-fab news on the puppy with no name-cant wait to see pics,and excellent news on the visit


Erica-glad you had a good time with your bro!!My clinic let you choose to have bum bullets or jabs!!mmmm let me think  

Shazia-great fsh level hunny,looks like I will be joining you after all  

Jess-where are yyooooooouuuu hope your ok sweetie !!

Jules-great minds think alike-credit cards at the ready  

Sarah-all the luck in the world for basting  

Catspjs-dont feel guilty for posting after me,we all have bad news sometimes and we are all here to help each other,I really hope the bfn was wrong and that your af stears well clear    

I apologize for any of you I have missed,I am thinking of you all,will be back in full form v.soon    

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - just done a big long post with lots of personals and  have just lost the whole b***** thing.

Sorry haven't got time to redo it at the moment, as off out for the evening. 

Hope everyone is ok.#

Take care

Katherine

xx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh Kelly - What can I say - the consultant is an ****, and why did they put you through all that before checking, I've been to two clinics and they always checked tubes before any treatment - even clomid.....stay strong and I hope all goes ok with your GP...

Jo - just to give you good news, my first IUI was almost abandoned cos my womb lining was thin, but magically over the space of two days it put on about 4mm, so all is not lost!! Visualise, and hot water bottle I say!

CatsPJs -    . I hope she stays away, and the   was just cos you tested early!

Jillypops - hows the no smoking going? I was very bad yesterday, made it to 12 days and then smoked about 8 ciggies last night after some wine.....I wish I could kick the habit completely....even one glass of wine makes me tempted though!

Erika - glad you had a good time in Dublin!! My big sis and her family are over there, so I know what fun can be had....

KJ - Where's the puppy pics? You are probably too busy playing with the little fella to get round to posting them!!!

Molly - am very envious that you seen the puppy pics, surely your Molly can't be that bad - not naughty, just spirited?

Julie - Sorry to hear about Angel, give her a stroke from me!

Hi to everyone else; Holly, Shazia, Jess, Sair(best of luck) and anyone else I've overlooked with my goldfish mind....

Will be off now until Saturday, visiting my very poorly gran, then my parents....

Take care all

Creaky x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

********** & Erika   – thanks for the support & kind words, I am trying to be a bit more positive this evening and catching up with the afternoon posts!  
Kelly – hello - sorry to hear you have had a bad day with the consultant – I don’t blame you making a complaint!  If they choose this line of care, they should know what couples are going through and give you the support you need - & treatment in the right order! 
Shazia – hello - glad to hear your bloods are good.
Catspyamas – hello - I’m 36 next week and feeling pretty much as you are – had a chat and a cry with DH today who told me he wouldn’t swap me for anything – baby or not.  I am sure your DH will tell you the same. 
Molly – thank you so much for the suggestions – I feel a lot more positive now  (although naturally still a little worried) & the kettle is on the boil as I type….thank you again.
Creaky – thanks also   – DH has just delivered the hot water bottle.   

Jo
xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well here he is

*< ---------------------* look to the left!

will put some more in my photo album later when i've re sized them

kelly - huge  i think you should write a letter to complain about this madness of letting you waste your money for no reason   

kj x

ps creaky - havent got him yet - 2 weeks today!!

pps - doh our social worker meet is 15th, dont know why i typed the 8th earlier


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

OK, starting to get a little warm now with the hot water bottle & the radiatior on!  Have started to strip off some items of clothing, but don't want to give DH the wrong idea as we are in our abstinence stage!
Might go an turn the radiator off...

Keemjay - hello - love the puppy.

Jo


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jilly

Feeling a bit better this evening, but only time (and the next appt) will tell so think I'm in for a nervous day or so.

All

Have added a picture of my 'baby' Simon asleep in his basket - he's 8 and a half and he's my angel.  I've nearly lost him a couple of times as he was run over when he was 2, and then caught the flu when he was recovering.  He then also had an unexplained fit which made him lose his balance for a week or 2 and the vets were quite worried.  But he has been fine for a good few years now - he has a slight heart murmur but not bad enough to put him off his food.  I know he's on the large side but he is quite spoiled!

Jo
x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kelly so sorry to hear you news you would think they would have done tests before tx.

Catspj's - sending you some    , hope its not AF hun.

Julie - poor angel think you have made the right decision though, give her lots of loves.

Sarah gool luck for basting.   

KJ puppy is so cute, I want one, thee name is gorgeous.

 to everyone else.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW! KJ - he looks good enough to eat!!! You lucky things!  Hope the 2 weeks goes much faster than an iui 2ww! 


Sorry I've not been on here much - just still feeling v up & down.  Been mega busy at work too.

Weather here has been horrendous - kids were in playground waiting to be let in this am when the heavens just opened!!  They were absolutely drenched to the skin!  Had to change 26 very soggy 5 year olds into PE kits before the day even started!

It's now blowing a gale - really struggled to walk in the wind!

I've been really good this week & been to the gym twice & will go again tomorrow! Have lost 3 pounds this week! 


Had bad news on the home front - my mum has had bad pains in her arms & legs for several months; had millions of tests & now been diagnosed with something called (excuse spelling here!!) fibromyalgia - it's not life threatening, which is great but there is no cure & it can cause sufferers to become v depressed as it affects their sleep.  It's quite common in women in their 60s.

Her GP is crap & gave her some drugs called "statins" for the pain but it made it much worse - I looked it up on the web & apparently they can cause it!!! Bloody typical!  

She's trying to be very positive but I feel bad cos it can be started by trauma & it all happened around the build up to our ivf.  She's quite a stressy person & the ivf really stresses her cos I get so upset.  Have tried not to talk about it with her now!


Hope everyone else is ok.  Read VIL & Moosey's sad news & Purpleal's good news.  Also heard from Laurie (Topsham) & Creaky which was fab!

Kelly - so sorry you've had such a pants time with your cons.  My nhs one is just as bad.  Found out we only went on ivf waiting list in April - even though he told us it was on day 1 of your first iui (mine was in Jan)!  He's made several blunders with us & it just feels like he's not bothered whether I have a baby or not - unlike my lovely fertility team at ISIS who are great (if a little costly!!)

Holly - how are you, not read any recent posts from you - will check up on you later!!!

Julie - when is your ivf starting?

Molly - you sound chirpier!! Good on you!

Jilly - I was a top barmaid at 18 (not sure if I could manage it 20 years on!) - it was my favourite job of all time!  Couldn't sleep after working tho cos really buzzing!!!

Hi to all the newbies too - good luck.

Good luck to Sarah in Moscow for her follie scan tomorrow!
Thanks to everyone for lovely, kind PMs.

Lots of love Jess xxxxxxxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh KJ - he is adorable and so is his name.....I bet you can't wait to be cuddling him on the sofa while your watching TV. I bet he'll nibble all your shoes and furniture; but he'll be worth it.....

Sorry for getting confused, I was sure you were picking him up yesterday...that'll teach me to speed read all the messages.....two weeks will fly!


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi girls. I have a follie scan tomorrow....just thought i would pop in for some extra support and see whats happening in the world of iui...  

Jess, Hi dear..... The weather has been awful, I now... the wind is mad!!! Hugs to you x  x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya Girlies!

Well I have been done!!!!  Thankyou all so much for your good luck wishes.  I think I ov'd just before it was done cos I had a few stabbing pains in my left side which is where the follie was so hopefully the timing was just right.  Didn't feel the   going in though, hope they weren't left in the catheter!!!!  DP's sperm count was really low, the lowest it has ever been.  It was only 6 million but the motility was really good - 83%, so by the time it had been washed the count was 5 million and motility100%.  The doc said that was ok but poor DP, I could tell he felt really bad.  Previous counts have been 18 and 27 million so it was quite a lot lower.

Luckily we could stay in the room after it was done for half an hour, really wanted to put my legs in the air but doc said it wasn't necessary!!!!!  Have got to try the   cyclogest from tomorrow!!  Up my   for two days and then the other!!!!  Do you think they up the chances of getting a BFP by loads?  Really am not sure about taking them.  Doc said not to worry too much about taking them - was a bit worried about administering them!!!!!!!!  Some advice here would really be appreciated.

Have stocked up on pineapple juice and tinned pineapple (couldn't get any fresh!).  I there anything else you can recommend I do or don't do.  I have got the day off work tomorrow so will be taking it easy.

KJ - OH HOW SWEET!!!  Caleb is gorgeous, lucky you.

Julie - You have made the right decision about Angel.  Like you said, you wouldn't be able to forgive yourself if you put her through an anaesthetic and she didn't make it.  Please give her a cuddle from me.  

Katherine - Hope you are having a fun evening.

Creaky - Hope your nan is ok.

Jess - so glad you are back.  Hope you are ok  

Jillypops - Hi!  I had a pre-op appointment before my lap and dye and they just did blood pressure, blood test listened to my chest (cos I'm asthmatic) and that was about it.  Hope you get on ok.

Kelly -   so sorry to hear of your tubes.  What a stupid policy to check them after loads of treatment.  Not surprising NHS has no money.  Sending you lots of     for IVF.

Erica - thanks for your injection info.  Hope you are ok.

Molly - you know loads of info about womb linings!! Should I be putting hot water bottles on my tummy?  IS it a good idea post basting to keep tummy warm?  What is your opinion on exercising after basting?  Hope you are ok!

Catspjs -     so sorry to hear you think AF in on her way.  I'm sure your DH would not want to be without you.  You never know, those signs could be early pg!

Ipswichbabe - hi!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Better go and lie down now, have been sat upright for far too long.  Catch you tomorrow lovelies

Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I missed out on loads being away yesterday afternoon!

KJ - Caleb is GORGEEEEOUUUS!  OOoooohh I want a cuddle!  How fantastic will it be getting him home!!  Sounds like a great time visiting with Molly too!!

Hi and   to Ipswichbabe!

Kelly - I am sooooo angry at your clinics protocol    I know everyone else has said it but I have to get it off my chest.  It's not on to go through IUI's without having all the facts beforehand!  You've wasted your NHS options and put yourselves through heartache.  Complete waste of time and emotion and I just don't understand the logic.  They HAVE to review their policy on this - it's like working in the dark when you haven't all the facts.  Completely and utterly ridiculous and my heart goes out to you both    Do hope you are able to move forward soon.  Sorry for the rant - I'm not sure it will have helped you  

Catspj's - I really hope that it is just too early for you to have tested.  Our clinic advise 16 days after basting to be absolutely sure.  I'm really still holding some hope alive especially as you haven't had your usual symptoms.  If it is a BFN I can really empathise with you.  It's horrible feeling like your body has let you down and  you just want answers.  It's not an easy time and the days seem so dark don't they?  I hope you and DH had a good cuddle together and were able to support each other and understand it's not about it being one partner's fault, it's a combination of a factors in a grey area.  Sending some more     in the hope of good news  

Erica - lovely to read about your fabby weekend!  Sounds like you were treated like a   and not a   Everything is sounding really good in your world and watch out DF coming home tonite - eeek you'll be jumping on him the minute he comes in the door!

Morning lovely Julie!  Hope you've got a good weekend planned?

Jess - been thinking of you all the time even tho I've not pm'd you    Great to see your post.  Sounds like you're on the up again with going to the gym and losing pounds!  You go girl but sorry to hear about your Mum.  It's always worrying when something happens to parents.  I've heard of the condition and believe there are quite a few natural things you can do to support yourself and lessen the symptoms.... just can't quite place them off the top of my head!!

Petal - if you are reading, you're not forgotten.  Really hope you are ok   

Creaky - hope parents visit goes well  and gran improving 

Sair - Aussie Meg's advice, which is the thread at the top of the IUI girls page is brilliant for tips about what to eat and to avoid during the 2WW.  Definitely need to keep tummy warm and eat warming type foods, which she has listed.  My personal recommendation is not to go to the gym as it directs blood flow away from the uterus.  A good walk should be ok though!  Sounds like basting was perfect timing and don't worry about DH's swimmers, you've got the best ones for the best chance - quality not quantity      

Had a really successful day out at the Crimbo fair (soz KJ).  Still have loads of neices and nephews things to get though but feel better about having made a dint in it!

Have a fab Friday one and all!

xx's
H


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning 
julie - i've only just had time for a read back and seen your news about Angel - you have DEF made the right decision hun, and Angel knows you are doing the right thing for her - she wouldnt want to be put thru all that trauma at her age....mummy knows best 

off to work for a couple of hours this morning so gotta fly

LOVE to all   

kj x

ps tried to upload more pics of Caleb into my gallery but for some reason couldnt do it - got into a rage in the end and stomped off to bed|! will have another try later.....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Naughty Minow for staying away for so long. In fact it may well be that no-one remembers me at all  

I have just felt that I didn't want to become too involved this time round. We had our month off and I started injecting the old Buserelin again on Sunday. The thing is, and I really hope you don't mind me popping in with a question having been so bad at popping in just to say hello, I do need to ask  quickie about Buserelin and side effects.

Last time round none of the following happened so is it the injections or something else?

I should add before i go any further that we did forget to use any protection at the beginning of this month (the reason I say this will become clear I hope!)
Right here goes (get on with it I hear you all say!!!!)

My cycle is normally around 28 days long, the longest it has ever been is 32 but that has only happened once. I am now on day 33 and still no sign of af. (last time I was on Buserelin af turned up regular as usual). I thought I was getting symptoms but no it has turned out to be diorreah (please excuse the spelling!) which I have now had for 2 days along with feeling a bit dizzy and sicky and really unable to eat anything. (can you see where the not using protection is going yet?)
Now I know that the chances of it being anything nice!!!!!! is very slim to impossible so is it a possible side effect of the injections or have I got a bug and also ny ideas as to when I might expect af? I have the scan on wednesday to check that the linning is thin....at this rate it won't be!

As I say, all you lovely lovely girls, I really hope you don't mind me just popping in with a question. I do think about you all but have really needed some time out. Please forgive me!

minow x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Minow - wondered where you had got to. Don't apologise, we all have to do what is right for us.  Now, I would suggest that it's worth doing a pg test.  I know you don't want to get your hopes up but this will give you an answer.  I would like to suggest that it's probably too early for pg symptoms of nausea, dizziness etc however as these normally start 6 weeks into a pregnancy.  Everyone is different tho so lets hope that it's all for the right reasons      As for side effects of buserlin - I didn't have any of these when I was on it and I got a BFN.  What I mean is - there is definitely a possibility that you could be pg!!

Good luck with the test and let us know how you get on! Really keepin em crossed for good news!

H xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello lovely Holly
Sorry for being a bit thick here but thank you so much for replying!
Won't the Buserelin affect a preg test? I know really that I'm not coz that would just be soooooooo unlikely and on my last IUI the pregnly injections at the end had quite a big effect on me and I felt different. My boobs changed and my DH said I looked preg (We knew that this was what the drug was meant to be doing) and then the effects wore off and of course it was a bfn. I don't have any of those symptoms now but am wondering why af is taking so long to turn up. I will do a test I guess if she doesn't appear but as i say wouldn't the buserelin give  negative reading?
Minow x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim, Caleb is gorgeous !!!!!!

Glad you got chance to visit Molly to, think we need to start working on Molly having a garden party for us in the summer 

Sorry I haven't read anyones news really, been very busy the last few weeks ...... had a hard night last night, Holly my mum decided she wanted to put some stuff on ebay (5p day and all) took me hours and hours .... as shes so slow and my patcience is so thin    Have I missed any updates on you moving ?

Any more peeps for the IUI meet its not far off now, had I known would have been so few of us, could have done something at mine.

Love to all x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Candy    I missed 5p day yesterday and as you can imagine the amount of stuff we have to get rid of it would have been an ideal opportunity! Yup - we are off at the end of January - arrggh!  You are right - it's incredibly time consuming to list stuff but after a while you can use the same categories and it becomes much quicker.  Noticed you've not been around, hope all is well in Candyland - little J well? Sooo looking forward to meeting you in a fortnight and seeing some updated pics of J!!

Minow - You're definitely not thick sweetie!  The drugs should have definitely left your system by now.  It takes less than 14 days after you've had them.  Ooooh fingers crossed sweets!

Julie - weekend sounds lovely, yummy baking and how fab is Grandma going all that way for a holiday!  Ohh how's DP and his extention coming along??

xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jilly - Gambia!  How amazing will that be!!!  Fantastic to have it to look forward to!  Good luck with smear today, never fun   Are you going to mention your (.)(.) problem too??  

Julie - great news it's all go again with the bricks and builders  


H xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for all you lovely replies girls and glad to see that you're all busy busy and making me laugh as usual!
I've only just started this round of IUI so I'm still taking the buserelinand haven't started on the menopur yet. Initial basting date set for 23rd November although with af having gone into hiding (unless it's for the best of reasons and then I wouldn' t need basting) I guess it will be delayed. I don't have any tests at home at the moment and with the upset tummy I don't really feel up to going out shopping and then I'm away gigging for the weekend so it'll have to wait till next week. If she hasn't arrived by Monday then I'll really be wanting to know why so I'll test then and of course I'll let you all know.
Thanks again 
Minow x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Minow huns - I'm confused    At our clinic we don't start injecting until day 2 or 3 of AF.  Her arrival together with your baseline scan ensures that you're not pg before beginning treatment.  I may have misinterpreted your post but it seems strange that you are injecting on day 32

xx
H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies   
Molly - So you too were a barmaid. Are you sure you spilt the beer on the floor & not down your neck   
Jilly - Yes there are enough nutters   in your pub, remember I've seen the pictures!!   on fire again.....apologies for picking on me, don't make me laugh. Good luck with smear, not the most pleasant experience but has to be done. Gambia sounds fab.........lucky you (oh & us a week or 2's peace & quiet!!)
Holly -  fair sounded lovely but bet you couldn't find any decorations to compete with my pessaries!!
Julie - Off to pm you after this post hun bun   Weekend sounds great.....2 of my favourite things  & shopping.
Jess - Good to see you back. Well done with gym & weight loss   Sorry to hear about your mom, what a worry, but hoping some of the natural things suggested by Holly will help.
Ipswichbabe -   for follie scan.
Minow - Apologies aren't needed, we all need to take time out sometimes so understand   Like Holly said...............do a test!!    
Sarah - Glad basting went well   all the best with the 2ww & the cyclogest. Haven't used them......it's a Christmas treat that awaits me    
Kj - Caleb is just the muts nuts if your pardon the pun. Absolutley gorgeous   hope your 2 weeks flies by. Looks like 15th is a big day for us both, your social worker visit & I start down regging.
Jo - Lovely pic of your furbaby, what a cutie   Remember stay   
Creaky - Isn't Dublin great! Hope your gran gets better soon   & enjoy your time with your parents.
KellyL - Hello & welcome to the site   
Catpj's -      
Shazia - You ok?   
 to Manda, Katrinar, Fishy, Moomin(Katherine) & everyone else, happy Friday.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie
Forgot to say that due to the amount I  &  at the weekend I refused.................... refused sausage this morning    
Had branflakes instead, feeling very proud although still in shock.
What a good girl I am   

Erica.xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Holly, it is confusing with all the clinics doing things differently isn't it. At mine they want you to have protected sex from day one and then you start injecting on day 21. We forgot the protected bit a few times (seems a lifetime away that we had to think of things like that) but last time we didn't have protected as we saw them on day 20 and the consultant said he was happy for us to start the next day anyway as he didn't really think there was any chance of us getting preg naturally after all this time. So I wasn't really concerned when we forgot but would feel more relaxed if af turned up.....or I test of course!
So at my clinic it's protected sex from day one, inject buserlelin from day 21, scan towards the end of or just after af and assuming the lining is thin enough then continue with buserelin but add Menopur. I'm now on day 33 of my cycle so done 12 injections so far 13 tonight.
Is that clear as mud now!   
Lol
Minow x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Julie   you put that message to Minow beautifully.  I hope too Minow that you have a little miracle on it's way but sorry I can't shed any further light on your symptoms because I'm not familar with your protocol.  Good luck hunny and let us know!!!

H xx

PS Erica - are you ok  Saying NO to sausage??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Julie, you are lovely, thank you. I reckon we all have to hold on for that miracle even if we need some help getting there.
Apparently the buserelin wouldn't cause any probs (we asked this last time as we hadn't had protected and ever hopeful for a miracle!) But they think that it would cause you to worry for the whole preg and then if there was a prob you would spend your life blaming it on yourself and the injections but there is no evidence that it would actually cause probs.
Getting very fed up with this dodgy tummy, all I've had today is boiled water and just had a hot marmite....all this talk of sausages and all!!! 
Minow x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello my lovelies....just wanted to pop on and say hi to u all xx

Havent been around much as they found a big fat cyst on my left ovary last week so have been taken off treatment for a month or so. Have been opking and i havent ovulated this month either..guess the cyst has screwed it up. Finally stopped crying and managed to start looking to dec when i can start injectables hopefully.

Big hugs to everyone ..just got to read all the post now to see what u've all been up to xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Julie...how are u getting on with you IVF sorry i havent had chance to back read yet??
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Looby - Wondered wher you had gone   Good to see you back, sorry about the cyst   & hope it disappears quickly. December is so very close!!
Minow - Sorry but I can't get my head around all that at all   Everything crossed for the no show from   to be for the best possible reason.
Julie - Confession time cyber pal   Did have sausage this morning but that was because DF arrived home in the early hours so it would have been rude not to start the day with a bit of  wouldn't it!! 
Holly - Think I was only able to go without my sausage sandwich because I'd already had the other variety   
Jilly - Legs akimbo................  

Erica.xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all!

How lovely it is to come here in the daytime and 'chat' to you, much easier to catch up with posts too!  I have done absolutely nothing today and feel rather guilty, feel like I should be making the most of a day off work.  Have been sat with a cushion on my tummy to keep it warm and didn't even get up till gone 10.30!  

I don't know if any of you have felt like this after your first IUI but it sort of feels a bit like an anti-climax.  Cos I was sooo looking forward to it and it was something we had been waiting for for a few months I think I had built it up in my mind to be more than it was.  I know I won't be feeling any signs of pg for ages but it's so hard not to think that cos you don't feel any different it hasn't worked.  I know I sound stupid and I've got to keep thinking positively.

Do you know how successful the use of cyclogest is?  I'm going to start using them tonight   but I am always a bit wary of taking new drugs.  I know I've got to give them a go cos if I don't and I get a BFN then I'll blame myself for not taking them.

The next two weeks are going to be soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long!!  I'm just so glad I've got you lot to keep me sane.

Much love to you

Sarahxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Sair

Completely normal to feel like it's a bit of an anti climax after basting as all you can do is sit back and wait for the time to pass during the 2ww!  It feels like an eternity but we'll get you through it!  

With regard to cyclogest - I say definitely use it.  It's actually a natural product derived from plants so not as bad as synthetic varities and you definitely need progesterone support when you've had a medicated cycle.  It's thought to be beneficial because your body hasn't had a chance to produce enough progesterone when you've been taking the other medication.  It's also a higher dose than you body produces and helps with implantation and keeping the womb lining nice and thick for longer enabling a better chance of a little embie nestling down and getting comfy.

Great that you've taken it easy today - keep up the good work  

Holly xx

PS Thanks for your pm Julie - helped explain things nicely  

PPS - Erica   

PPPS - Jilly hope your apptmt has gone ok!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

for Erika

http://www.foodsubs.com/MeatcureSausage.html

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

KJ - you little   that's truly disgusting!  Makes me very happy with my organic variety!  Prince Charlies does a very nice line in pork and apple!

xx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi everyone - so sorry I've been absent for ages.  I have been trying to catch up on all your posts from the last week.  

Was a bit poorly over the weekend and had to make a little visit to the hospital as a precaution.  Did the right thing and thankfully they didn't keep me in.

Feeling a bit more normal now

Had day 21 scan today and blood test.  As usual, all looks rather good, but won't know if progesterone levels are up to anything until Monday when I get results.  So we'll see.

Hello to Holly - can't believe you're going home in a couple of months! How exciting!
Happy Birthday Kelly - so sorry I missed it.
KJ - love the puppy!  Caleb looks so adorable.  I don't think we're going to do it yet as I think we might be moving home.  So will probably get a kitten instead - Much easier!
Hi Julie, Erika, Jilly, moonmin, Catspjs, Minow, Catwoman, Shazia, Sair, Katrinar, PinkyP, Molly, Loubylou, MarshaM.  Sorry if I've left anyone off.

I can't seem to find the extra 'smilies' that some of you have.  Erika, Julie - HELP!!!

Love you all
Fishy x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Holly

Thanks so much for your advice and kind words.  I will definitely take the cyclogest tho not sure how I'll get on with putting it up me       .  The only drugs I have had this cycle have been the pregnyl jab and my womb lining thickness has always been ok but then I have never had a scan during the 2ww so I don't know what my lining does then.  It makes sense to give it a go.  Wish me luck!!!!

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

No worries Sair!  Definitely wishing you luck and I tell you using the back door is way better than the front.  It's not as bad as you may think altho it does make your No.2s a little ghostly in colour    Soz forgot you didn't do a medicated cycle, but I say still use them as like you pointed out you've never been monitored before and it could be the clincher!  I have a short second half of my cycle and they did help me lengthen it.  AF didn't appear until after I stopped them and for me that was day 33 - unheard of, so they can definitley have a positive effect at keeping things together for longer.

Babyfish - great to hear from you as ever, but sorry that you've not been well.  Really feel for you and your horrible illness that you have to contend with.  Hope that you will see a nice rise in your progesterone this month!!

xx
H


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

waaaahhhh i wanna ticker and i cant do it!!! help!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Fishy - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=showsmilies 
Just for you!!!!!!!

Kj - What are you doing with your ticker & yep you need help alright 

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm loving that piccie KJ!  He's soooooo gorgeous!

left click on my ticker and it will take you to the website and then you'll choose what you want your ticker to look like and say.  Then you need to copy and paste the BB text into the bottom of your profile on the FF site. Voila - done!

Give me a call if you're still  
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sair - Cyclogest sound worth it don't they. Wishing you lots of luck    
Holly -             
Kj - Ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh thanks for the link                    so many sausages..............so little time   
Julie - Thanks for pm.................one coming back!!    
Jilly - Your poor doctor hasn't got lost has he   Hope he wore a minors helmet   

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ahhhh done it!!! had too much waffle already in my profile so there wasnt enough room!!
thanks holly!

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ERIKA   'so many sausages..............so little time'

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

well done KJ.
Lovely ticker by the way & the real Caleb is even cuter, 13 days & you become his mommy  

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kj
 sorry couldn't help myself!!
Hope to squeeze in as many as I can.............would be rude not to   

Erica.xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

So Holly...

Do you recommend using the cyclogest in the 'back door'     for whole of the 2ww if it is better in there!!!!!  Can't wait for the ghostly NO 2s should make for some interesting conversations!!!!!!

Erica - Think I'm gonna need more than luck!!  My   is rather retentive..not sure how good it will be at accepting something!!!!!!!!      Just hoping I'm not going to suffer constipation as a side effect... I'll need to get Dyno-Rod in!!!!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sarah!  Yup - I do recommend using it there for the whole 2ww as it's a lot more convenient.  When you use it the other way you have to lay down for 15 min afterwards to make sure it dissolves in the right place.  I think the more retentative the better  

Erica - you're just showing off skitey    

KJ - ticker looks great!  

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Crikey this conversation is a bit below the belt   

Sorry I havent caught up on personals,got a really bad head today,think its got something to do with too much to think about and too much   

I promose to catch up after the weekend!!Hope you all have a gudun    

Kelly x

PS-Holly,can you please change me on the list when we have our next new home.We are moving onto IVF/EGG SHARE


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello
Just had a thought and read the side effects bit of the leaflet....guess what diarrhoea is one (though not the most common) so I'm guessing that explains that and I promise if af doesn't turn up I'll test on Monday so we will know what has happened there too!
Problem is I am a bit hungry but I tried the dry toast and it came straight through  and I tried hot marmite and that did the same so now I think I'd rather not eat at all than have all that....good for shedding a few pounds but not sure it's the healthiest thing to do!  
I think I'll see how I get on over the weekend with the gigs (gona have to take some diocalm I think to get through it all....got a 3 hour drive in an hour or so and don't want to be caught short!) and then I'll ring th clinic monday if still not good and also when I know if af is here or not.

I'm sorry for no personals today and for not being around much. I hate to just appear to be using you all  

I hope you all have fab weekends and whatever sausages you want that you get them!!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Best of British Sair         
I'm still having problems getting my head around using the backdoor   despite it being retentive & less messy!! Will have to physc myself up for  time.

     lovelies have a fab weekend, catch up with you all Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Erica

I'll give you all the gory details on Monday!!!!!!!  Have a good weekend.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello girls, 

It's been a long day, and I'm just about to go out and catch up with some old school friends for a drink!I typed a really long message this morning and lost it because we had a power cut - oh how I swore!

Unfortunately poor old gran is not going to get better, she had a bad turn on Saturday and we have all been keeping our fingers crossed that she would make it til tomorrow as thats when my parents get back from Cuba. Thankfully she's holding up, so I just have to wait here for my parents imminent return to give them the bad news. It just means she'll probably go while I'm in Vegas, but at least I've said my goodbyes to her now! Ho Hum - I think it may be a red wine night tonight!

(On a positive note - at least I won't be shoving things up my bum tonight like some people I could mention....Sarah!)

Take care, and I'll be back tomorrow night when I'll be back in sunny Norfolk!

Creaky x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Creaky,

So sorry about your gran. I hope your mum and dad will be ok when you have to tell them the news,thinking of you loads  

Hope everyone has a good weekend-Im in my pj's at the mo,got to go and put my slap on cos I am meeting up with a bunch of ladies off the Nottingahm thread today for lunch and lots of wine   

Catch ya all Monday   

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Creaky - really sorry about your Gran. Hope it won't be too hard for your parents on their return 

Kel - have a great time today!!

New home this way >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41271.0.html

H xx


----------

